# I can't tell if I'm recovering or not!



## justgottahavehope (Mar 9, 2013)

Hey everyone! Recently, I've been noticing that the DP/DR is always kinda in the back of my mind. Though, it's not very unbearable anymore. Used to, it would scare me really badly, because I felt I would never recover/nothing looked familiar/etc. I find myself forgetting about it a lot, but whenever I do- I kinda test myself to see if it's still there. Horrible choice, I know. But it just kind of happens sometimes. Unless heavily distracted, it's weird, haha. Anyways, it went away for a week about a month ago with the help of Klonopin (which I have to up I believe, because I was only taking .25mg for that week then it stopped working, that's why I think I need to up it- but can't talk to my psychiatrist about it until another two months, because he is on vacation) and hasn't gone away since- I'm starting to forget how it feels to feel normal. I kind of think maybe it's where I'm coming back to reality and getting ready to start feeling MY normality again or something. I have an opened mind about all of this, I don't believe I will have this for a long time. It still scares me a little (anxiety is my enemy, ha) I just wish it'd get out of the back of my mind, hah. I'd truly be so happy if this just went away. So, if anyone would be kind enough to share their positive recovery stories/positive medication stories, please feel free. I'd love to hear some, because that really helps me. Please do not share anything negative, and I ask that you please do not share how long you've had it if you've had it for over a year. I'm sorry, I just don't want to get into a trance thinking that'll be me, you know?

Oh, and share any advice at all! Thanks so much, guys. c: 
I'm so glad I found this site!


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

best advice i can give is to keep social active dont isolate yourself always go outside and explore new things. if your working or going to school those are also good things. the brain has an amazing ability to heal believe it or not. also health and excercise eat healthy and get a good multivitamin. another thing you should maybe take a break from this site, thinking about your condition is the worst thing you can do and being on this site wont help with that. take a break and live life soon you will forget and youll find yourself better without realizing it its a very gradual process. dont expect to snap back right away, some people do some people dont but for most its gradual.


----------



## Willynale (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi, I'm glad you're feeling better! I've had mine for three months now and I already feel like I'm coming out of it this past week I just decided to say fuck it, I'm choosing to continue on with my life so ill just have to make the best of it. Best medicine ever! I know that sounds a lot easier said than done but if you want to continue with life than It's one of the only things you can do. I think time is also a huge factor in this as well. When I first had this, I thought there was absolutely no way I could do this, but I'm simply just not weak enough of a person to give up. If you have a setback don't get discouraged at all because that's all part of it. You must remember that life is so inexplicably beautiful and there Is a reason we are here on this planet. Sorry if I'm babbling a little but that is just how I feel about this whole thing. I'm a strong believer in that everything happens for a reason, and staying positive. The only reason I come on this site is strictly for the road to recovery forum.


----------



## SongBillong (Sep 20, 2011)

I know exactly what you're describing when you spoke about testing if DP/DR is still there. It makes sense to do it, if you think about it. We're put into this horrible spaced-out state for however long and when it starts to go/weaken, it feels like part of you is missing because the condition really does control our whole lives. I'm probably at the latter stages of the same process because I can go for days without thinking about it and I now generally feel a bit more 'in sync' with the world. I'm sure you're on the same path too. Good luck


----------



## fonzie (Apr 6, 2013)

Do yourself a favour and don't fuck around with benzos.


----------



## fonzie (Apr 6, 2013)

Sorry for being a little blunt, but as we all hopefully know, with benzos you may feel better when you are taking them but as soon as you stop, things go back to "normal". Oh and I can totally relate to almost feeling normal

only to have DP come back by testing if its there...but I guess with time you'll find the strength to go with the flow. If that makes sense  Good luck!


----------



## justgottahavehope (Mar 9, 2013)

Actually, the benzo actually pushed me back into reality for quite some time even after I didn't take it. My boyfriend is what caused it to come back. As he was looking at things weirdly, and it began to make me start to question how odd things were, as well. Hasn't gone away since, haven't been taking medication. But thank you for saying that! We're just all different, you know? I realize you're trying to help with saying that, but some people have actually been pulled out of this thanks to klonopin- and it hasn't returned. My uncle is one of those people. He dealt with for,
I believe, six months and klonopin got him back to thinking normal. 
@john, I've had this on and off for two months. Started after a panic attack on February 14th, that's when this wonderful relationship started~ buhdumtss~ comic relief, haha. But yeah. It hasn't gone away at all since the end of march. But it's getting easier to deal with, and I find myself forgetting about it a lot. Especially at school/doing math. It's quite strange. I definitely realize its just a thinking disorder, if I could just stop thinking about it, I swear everything would be okay. But the anxiety towards the feeling invites it into my brain again.


----------

